# pheasant hunting area?



## thepikeman (Aug 11, 2009)

i am new to pheasant hunting and am wondering were there is got state land for this i live in macomb county and will drive a distance if i have to


----------



## easton_archer (Oct 10, 2009)

Lake odessa HAP land.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

We have had some luck hunting Verona game area in the thumb in years past.
It isn't that great,no state land is really but we have found some birds up there.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Lapeer State game in Lapeer. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

